# Hen of the woods?



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

These hen of the woods? They’re growing from the ground, not the tree. Thank you.


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

yearcher said:


> These hen of the woods? They’re growing from the ground, not the tree. Thank you.


Nope, I don't believe so.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

No..


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Those look like honey mushrooms to me.


----------



## 84_mcbeaver (Feb 5, 2020)

I also believe those are honey mushrooms.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I enjoyed some hen of the woods shrooms this past weekend. First time and they were delicious.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

No. And don't take this the wrong way but really? Those have not one characteristic of a hen other than growing next to a tree. Yes those are Honeys yes they are edible yes there is a deadly look alike to them.


----------



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

Chriss83 said:


> No. And don't take this the wrong way but really? Those have not one characteristic of a hen other than growing next to a tree. Yes those are Honeys yes they are edible yes there is a deadly look alike to them.


Thank you. Very much appreciate your help. What is the deadly look alike and how do you tell them apart? Thanks.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Deadly galerina not sure on spelling but a person on the internet is not the person to ask. We like helping each other but remember what consequences can be.


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

yearcher said:


> Thank you. Very much appreciate your help. What is the deadly look alike and how do you tell them apart? Thanks.


Log In or Sign Up to View Not sure if you can open this, it's a video by Adam Hariton, it explains honeys and their look alike, Deady Galerina.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

yearcher said:


> Thank you. Very much appreciate your help. What is the deadly look alike and how do you tell them apart? Thanks.


if your not sure whaht your picking your only asking for it. learn hands on from someone experienced
beffore you hurt yourself or others.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Honey mushrooms will have a white spore print. Deadly Galerina and other look alikes will have a brown or rusty brown spore print. 

My friend brought over some mushrooms he thought were honeys. They were not. I took him across the road and showed him some real honeys. He said he would have a hard time telling the difference. So I set up a spore print of the two mushrooms to teach him to do spore prints. On the top are the mushrooms he picked. On the bottom are the honeys I picked.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

DanSS26 said:


> Honey mushrooms will have a white spore print. Deadly Galerina and other look alikes will have a brown or rusty brown spore print.
> 
> My friend brought over some mushrooms he thought were honeys. They were not. I took him across the road and showed him some real honeys. He said he would have a hard time telling the difference. So I set up a spore print of the two mushrooms to teach him to do spore prints. On the top are the mushrooms he picked. On the bottom are the honeys I picked.
> 
> View attachment 792163


Been picking for over 50 years never needed spore prints, you just know. Learned from others hand on is best way in my opinion, just sayin.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Johnr said:


> Been picking for over 50 years never needed spore prints, you just know. Learned from others hand on is best way in my opinion, just sayin.


I agree. I rarely do spore prints. Only the first time I find a new mushroom I have never picked before. Just to be 100 percent sure. I always know what color spore print to expect before starting. 
When you have no one to show you hands on, it is a good thing to do before eating something you have never seen before.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

yearcher said:


> These hen of the woods? They’re growing from the ground, not the tree. Thank you.


This is Grifola frondosa, Hen of the woods.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm still finding fresh hens down here in Wayne County, seems all this rain has brought out some new ones. Last week I thought we were about done getting hens, because most of what I was finding was older.


----------

